# Recruitment Agencies



## aussie (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Does anyone know of any good recruitment agencies in Canada?

Thanks, 
Daniel


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Daniel, 
what type of work are you looking for?

Shazza


----------



## aussie (Jan 31, 2008)

shazza151 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> what type of work are you looking for?
> 
> Shazza


Well I'm currently a Futures & Stock broker in Australia, so anything in the finance industry would be preferable, not necessarily a broker as there would be different regulations in Canada to here. So either a finance job, and if not an office job of any description would also be good...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have the names of any agencies offhand, but try to find a finance journal or newspaper in Canada. Sort of the Wall St. Journal of Canada, whatever that may be. They should carry job ads in your line of work, and you'll find the names (and addresses) of some of the larger recruitment agencies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Aussie, I am in commercial lending in the US but planning a move as well. Here are some links:

workopolis dot com
monster dot ca
efinancialcareers dot com

Good Luck


----------

